# Part needed for my simplicity prestige



## tdcreasman (Jun 17, 2009)

I am needing a (1726026) tilt steering unit.
For my 23hp prestige tractor,with power steering,can anyone help ? 
A new one from the dealer cost $200.00 plus.

Thanks in advance !!!!
Tim
[email protected]


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

dealers are the only ones who will have it, good luck trying to find one for cheap. If the tilt is broke and the tractor is still under 2 years old, take it into a simplicity service center, and simplicity should pay for the work( warranty.)


----------

